# Three Mobile



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am looking at their SIM only plan with 4g eat all you want data at £15.90 per month

I would appreciate comments about Three and also the ability to occasionally tether a laptop or tablet.

(alternatively ability to mirror the android kitkat mobile screen - say Virgin Tivo - to a windows laptop or android jellybean tablet)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

You may need to read their T&C's about tethering. I use a GiffGaff PAYG card and pay for a plan that allows 1GB a month and tethering, but has no calls or sms allowance. Suits me fine as I only use mobile data. If I buy their unlimited data plan tethering is forbidden.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You only get unlimited teathering with the £20 sim only "one plan".

I use it on my s2 to teather my tablet. Cant fault it.

If you take a phone and sim contract you only get 2gb.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I use 15gb of data each month as I constantly use sound cloud at work or in the car, I'm on a £34 a month plan with an iphone5, but as I've got all you can eat data they wont allow me to teather with my Ipad.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My dad uses 3 and has all you can eat data and allows him to teather to his tablet to watch movies etc....his problem is that 3's coverage isnt that great still so if he is on a night out and in a lorry park that has no 3 signal he is a bit stuffed

J
xx


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Three sim-only deal with unlimited data and I can tether. Something like £15/m I think.

Network coverage is subjective. If you spend a lot of time in certain areas, check the coverage maps to see which is the better network. Generally though, Three is very good, and is only beaten by EE.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

I had a three dongle for a couple of years, Worked great. One thing though they are the worst company ever when it comes to the time that you wish to end the contract. Mine was up and i honestly was on the phone for 20 minutes saying no over and over again. They truly are shocking.

There is actually a couple of videos of people on YouTube trying to end there three contracts. One is very funny.

They try everything we will give you free iPad etc etc, No 
Ok we will give you a reduced contract.... No
You are a valued customer please ask anyone else in your family to take over this contract as your a very special customer NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.

Good luck when you want to end your contract with them lol.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I have a Three sim-only deal with unlimited data and I can tether. Something like £15/m I think.
> 
> Network coverage is subjective. If you spend a lot of time in certain areas, check the coverage maps to see which is the better network. Generally though, Three is very good, and is only beaten by EE.


The cheapest all you csn eat data with tethering on sim only is "the one plan" its £20/m. I have this plan. You can get a £15/m all you canneat data plan but you cant tether on it. I have this on a second contact for the missus.

Three have stopped unlimited tethering on phone contracts. I went in to upgrade to a galaxy s5 and was told they had changed the contract to "bring it in line with other providers" and only give 2gb data for teathering, you can pay per mb after that. Because greedy barstewards I assume :?

I ended up signing up to a 12m sim only plan which for some reason still gives free unlimited teathering. I was assured thst as long as I just let the contract roll month by month after 12m I would always get unlimited data. We shall see.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> The cheapest all you csn eat data with tethering on sim only is "the one plan" its £20/m. I have this plan. You can get a £15/m all you canneat data plan but you cant tether on it. I have this on a second contact for the missus.


I'm paying £15/m for unlimited data and I can tether it.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I use "tetherme" on a jailbroken iPhone ;-)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mullum said:


> I use "tetherme" on a jailbroken iPhone ;-)


Thanks for the suggestion however KitKat mentioned above should be a but of a give away? :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

If you use android, you're basically beyond help :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mullum said:


> If you use android, you're basically beyond help :lol:


Someone has fallen for the crApple BS :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't use Android.  
_
Only thing I'd tether is lunch._


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> I don't use Android.
> _
> Only thing I'd tether is lunch._


His phone doesnt even have a colour screen so I'd ignore him

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

But it can make phone calls AND send text messages. 
_
Long after your battery will have died._


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> But it can make phone calls AND send text messages.
> _
> Long after your battery will have died._


But cant send or recieve pics, go online, connect to GPRS, E, 2G, 3G or 4G, has 2 line of messages, polyphonic ringtone....erm lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > If you use android, you're basically beyond help :lol:
> ...


Someone wants to be rebel without a clue :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > The cheapest all you csn eat data with tethering on sim only is "the one plan" its £20/m. I have this plan. You can get a £15/m all you canneat data plan but you cant tether on it. I have this on a second contact for the missus.
> ...


Hmm, maybe its a tarrif they stopped doing then, either that or the girl was talking crap in the shop. :? Told me you can only get unlimited free teathering with the one plan and the cheapest was £20/m


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

From what I can see 3 stopped unlimited tethering in March and all new contracts are either zero tethering or max 2gb tethering per month.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Hmm, maybe its a tarrif they stopped doing then, either that or the girl was talking crap in the shop. :? Told me you can only get unlimited free teathering with the one plan and the cheapest was £20/m


I signed up to it over 3 years ago, so maybe. I don't pay much attention to current deals. They did try quite hard to persuade me to change to a more expensive tariff a couple of months ago ("sir, you've been _specially selected_ to get a free iPhone 5s!! as long as you sign up to a more expensive contract for the next 3 years), so maybe that was connected to them ditching the cheap tethering deals earlier in the year.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> From what I can see 3 stopped unlimited tethering in March and all new contracts are either zero tethering or max 2gb tethering per month.


They still offered it on sim only plans. Msybe they stopped that too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you need unlimited data? If it's mainly mobile use you might not and a lower amount may fee up your options. It's always worth talking to retentions in your existing provider for a better deal to keep you. That's what I did. My data is only 2Gb but everything else is unlimited and I can tether on Orange which has better coverage than 3.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John-H said:


> Do you need unlimited data? If it's mainly mobile use you might not and a lower amount may fee up your options. It's always worth talking to retentions in your existing provider for a better deal to keep you. That's what I did. My data is only 2Gb but everything else is unlimited and I can tether on Orange which has better coverage than 3.


John, Both Julie and I were on GiffGaff great cheap SIM only deals using O2 network. However more recently they have data problems and 3g (not H+) use is pretty much impossible which when away from home (mainly on our boat). So I started looking for an alternative SIM only deal and as I have a 4g phone I was interested who could offer what.

Only 2 suppliers currently with some local coverage 3 and EE. EE want £26 per month for a 4g SIM with limited data whereas 3 is £15.90 per month unlimited (£20 if you want to tether up to 2gb per month). So I have signed up with 3.

Today Virgin are upgrading me to Tivo so also getting Virgin Anywhere. I would love to find a (Android) screen mirror so we can watch on a larger Galaxy Tablet or Windows Laptop (or put on our boat TV via a USB stick).


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

I would stay well clear of GifGaf. Cheap deals yes - s*** service yes, s*** signal - yes.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Richard,

There is a huge difference between the standard SIM only deals and what they can offer to keep you.

I understand you moving when it doesn't function however.

I know 4G can be fast but a reliable H+ or even 3G is good enough for most things. When up in the Highlands even a reliable GSM is good for the forum :lol:

I'm not sure how they monitor tethering - is it just data use or the actual connection which could be Wi-Fi hot spot or Bluetooth or USB cable or both?

As for creating a virtual phone on your PC or tablet I've not found one that isn't a major pain or has flaws and restrictions - I'd always go for a tether and use the phone as a modem if you can.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

John-H said:


> I can tether on Orange which has better coverage than 3.


As of last year I think Orange (EE) and Three were quoting the same coverage figures (99% 2G, 93% 3G). This is a fairly misleading figure though, as it's residential coverage, not actual geographical coverage.

I think the best advice is always to check coverage in all the areas you expect to spend any time before making a choice. The best network for you may be the worst network for someone else.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's an Orange coverage map:

http://studio.orange.co.uk/coveragechecker/

... and a 3 coverage map. Interesting that 3 splits into indoor and outdoor:

http://ukmobilecoverage.co.uk/map/three

Signal strength and capacity are key and the best way of determining this for your needs is to test it. Buildings and natural features can affect things greatly as well as population density and peak times.


----------



## Stotti (May 25, 2014)

I'm on 3 with unlimited calls/texts and 2gb data. Can't tether, but I think you might be able to get an add-on via my3 when your signed up.

Btw 4g I find to be amazing, faster than my hf broadband at home.


----------

